# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Characin ID - Fish from An Aquarium

## celticfish

Hey all you Characin afficionados!
What in the world are these beauties names?!! 


All picture credits to *An Aquarium*





And here is another...
If their colour is natural they will be the next "target fish".
I'm hoping they can add _REAL_ green lasers to my so called "*green lasers*"!  :Laughing:

----------


## jwuog

The second pic, the jade green fish, is microrasbora kubotai if I am not mistaken.

You see them in WuHu, used to have them in my tank.

The first pic, unknown tetra, but I like.

----------


## ranmasatome

agreed 2nd pic is probably M kubotai. First one.. not sure.. yellow "debiru" tetra?

----------


## celticfish

Thanks jwuog!
Do they really look that green in real life?

Dang if I can read it but this is what it says under the picture "イエローデビルテトラ".
The google translate got this: [IERODEBIRUTETORA] 
"Sounds" like you got it Ranma!  :Laughing:

----------


## jwuog

Yuppen yuppen. They are that luminescent jade in real life.

The first time I saw them was in Ecoculture, that time there was a tank of barbus hulstaerti but I gave them a miss, and was captivated and headed straight for the kubotai.

Together with sundadanio axelrodi, they are the twin pillars of 'asian tetras' in my world, ha!

----------


## tetroid

Yellow devil tetra? Looks like a yellow cousin of the red devil tetra. Here's a pic of a red devil tetra from AQUA SHOP es ...

----------


## ranmasatome

I thought this one from the an aquarium website was simply kick-a$$!!! so NICE!!!  :Shocked:  drool drool...

----------


## aquacham

Yellow devil tetra (top photo)

----------


## stormhawk

Fish was identified as the yellow devil tetra back in 2009 aquacham, and they are probably an Inpaichthys sp.

----------

